# mark your calenders oct 17



## shafer (May 31, 2009)

I want to take this time to invite all car and tractor enthusiast to the Black Creek Car and Tractor show on October 17 2009

The event start with Black Creek Heritage Day street dance on Friday night October 16 7pm until. Live entertainment and dancing will be in the main block of downtown Black Creek. A hotdog sale will also be there.

Saturday October 17 starts with a commencement ceremony at 9am. The Black creek united Methodist church is organizing the commencement parade. All who want to participate in that parade should line up at 9 am , at the Lee Woodard Elementary School. The parade will start at 9:20.

Those who are in the tractor or car show can then find their place to set up after the parade.

Car Show- Parking starts at 8am , This event is open to all types of vehicles. Classic, muscle, late model, sports cars and race cars are invited as well as trucks, bring anything that is unique to help draw a crowd.
Trophies- Top 25 late model, Top 75 , Best GM, Mopar, Ford, Import, club participation, and Best of Show with a cash award.

Tractor Show-Open to all types of tractors. Farm and Industrial, Antique engines, hotrod lawn tractors and farm equipment
Trophies- top 25, Work hard award, best farm equipment(plows Ect) and Best of show with a cash award

Ugly Truck contest- open to rusty, ratty old trucks that are drivable and have a valid tag and registration.
Trophies- Long Haul Award, Worst in show with a cash award.

This entire event will offer lots of venders, food, 2 places of live entertainment, a car bashing with a junk car, games for the children , art displays, and many items that the whole family will enjoy.

Registration fees are as follows:
$10.00 per entry plus 1 nonperishable food item
$25.00 flat fee if you register more than 3 cars under the same name plus 1 non perishable food item per entry
3 nonperishable can food items per entry if your entry is a display only entry ( this means no trophies or door rises or dash decals)

All registration fee go to the Black Creek United Methodist Church for major roof repairs.
All can food items will be donated to the Hope Station of Wilson county to help the needy during the upcoming holiday season.

1st 200 entrant receive a dash decal, goodie bags to the 1st 100

The show will be held at the Black Creek United Methodist Church, with additional space in downtown Black Creek, we have room for 400 plus entrants.

Sponsors are needed for this event. To donate time, door prizes, or $16.00 toward a trophy, contact :
Clyde Shafer- 252-239-0379 or email [email protected]

To get updates on this show, directions, view past show photos visit www.cartractorshow.webs.com



show info


----------

